
We're Building a Dystopia Just to Make People Click on Ads - Jill_the_Pill
https://www.ted.com/talks/zeynep_tufekci_we_re_building_a_dystopia_just_to_make_people_click_on_ads
======
Whil-
Isn't this just a natural evolution following the fact that we're optimizing
how to make money instead of optimizing how to make ... "good"? As long as we
fight over the resources we want and need we're going to have technology
applied by people in ways to optimize their own share. In a global market with
little regulation, ethics very quickly gets thrown aside unless that said
ethics is important to the consumers. Since in this case it's even difficult
to see the ethical problem, how can it be improved without changing the first
principle of operation (I.e. that we optimize making money I.e. our own share
of resources.)?

~~~
Whil-
Btw, speaking of algorithms, this post was at top 40 on
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com) when my comment
was added. Is that a global state or a personal state configured just for me?
:-) (hoping for the former)

~~~
systoll
It's global. Hacker News doesn't personalise.

~~~
dredmorbius
Not algorically. It is possible, individually, to hide specific stories.

But otherwise, the front page is the front page.

~~~
dredmorbius
s/algorically/algorithmically/

------
8x8squares
Open your Facebook. Go to Settings > Account Settings > Ads to see what
Facebook knows about you.

~~~
gaius
_to see what Facebook knows about you_

To see some of what Facebook knows about you. They know a lot more than that -
all the stuff they collect implicitly. Entered a search term but never clicked
go? They know it. Looked at a page without clicking Like? They know that too.
If you have the app they know when you walked past a billboard of someone they
showed you and ad for... None of that you can see there

